# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Prosze o pomoc-Dziwne objawy i interpretacja badania Tomografii głowy.

## czarnuch

Witam

Mam 27 lat

Zaczęło się tak: jakiś miesiąc temu rano w pracy (praca biurowa) miałem taki przypadek że jakieś takie dziwne uczucie miałem w głowie i nagle straciłem ostrość widzenia, tak jakbym patrzył przez zmatowiona szybę i uczucie jakbym miał zasłabnąć - stan ten utrzymywał się przez kilkanaście minut po czym ustapił.
Od jakiegoś czasu też mam takie bóle lewej strony ciała, które w sumie ustąpiły po tych lekach, a pozostał problem z głową. 
Miałem robione prześwietlenie odcinka szyjnego ponieważ czasami mam takie uczucie sztywnienia, ale nic nie wykazało.
Neurolog najpierw przepisał najpierw leki LUCETAM 800mg 2 razy dziennie, ALANERV raz dziennie i wypisał skierowanie na Tomografie głowy - Treść opisu tomografii poniżej.
Może to zbieg okoliczności ale mniej więcej od momentu brania leków mam takie uciski z przodu głowy, z tyłu u  czubka, również taki ucisk na wysokości kości policzkowych, w oczach tez takie dziwne uczucie  i uczucie osłabienia z powiedzmy lekkimi zaburzeniami równowagi.
Po spaniu 9h czuję się zmęczony i około 20 - 21-szej już chce mi się spać.
Po przeczytaniu tomografii neurolog zapisał dodatkowo: Allertec i jakiś lek nazwy którego teraz nie pamiętam, ale jest to jakiś działający przeciwbólowo i przeciwzapalnie.
Neurolog twierdzi, że z tymi nieprawidłowościami jakie są w opisie właściwie nic się nie robi i "żyje się dalej".

Dodam też, że niedługo będę robił badania laboratoryjne ze względu na obecność krwi w kale...
Mam siniaki pod oczami jakbym ze 2 dni nie spał...
Treść opisu tomografii:

TK głowy bez i z kontrastem iv.
Badanie wykonano w akwizycji spiralnej warstwami 1 mm przed i po podaniu kontrastu.
Zmian ogniskowych w obrębie mózgowia nie stwierdza się. Układ komorowy nadnamiotowy nieposzerzony, symetryczny, bez przemieszczeń w linii środkowej. Komora IV i struktury tylnojamowe prawidłowe. Bardzo wąska prawa tętnica tylna mózgu w odcinku P1. Dalsze odcinki tej tętnicy prawidłowe zaopatrywane głównie z prawej tętnicy szyjnej wewnętrznej przez tętnicę łącząca tylną. Widoczne elementy naczyniowe mózgu bez cech patologii.
Części kostne podstawy i pokrywy czaszki bez zmian.
Niewielkie zgrubienie błony śluzowej w zatokach czołowych i w sitowiu. Duże polipowate zgrubienie błony śluzowej w zatoce szczękowej lewej, prawa zatoka szczękowa całkowicie bezpowietrzna.

----------

